# Wie Grünbelag entfernen?



## CityCobra (16. Apr. 2009)

Servus!

Ich habe zur Zeit einige Stellen mit leichten Grünbelag am Haus und auf der Terrasse.
Bisher hatte ich einen speziellen Grünbelag-Entferner aus dem Baustoffhandel/Baumarkt verwendet, ist aber auf Dauer ein teurer Spaß.
Nun habe ich gehört, dass eine Mischung aus Essigreiniger und Wasser im Mischungsverhältnis 1:10 helfen soll, also 1 Liter Essigreiniger auf eine 10 Liter-Gießkanne.
Das fertige Gemisch dann auf die Terrasse spritzen z.B. mit einem Drucksprüher, und einwirken lassen.
Beim nächsten Regen soll sich dann die Oberfläche von selbst sauber spülen.

*Frage:*
Wie gut oder schlecht ist denn die Wirkung mit dem Essigreiniger-Gemisch im Vergleich, und greift diese Essig-Lösung keine Materialien an oder beschädigt diese evtl. sogar wie z.B. Pflanzen wenn man denen zu Nahe kommt? 
(Angeblich soll man es vermeiden seine Terrasse mit dem Hochdruckreiniger zu behandeln, denn sonst hätte ich dies schon gemacht)
Wenn das mit dem Essigreiniger gut funktioniert, werde ich darauf umsteigen.
Das Zeug ist ja z.B. bei ALDI relativ günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Starvalley (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Also ich arbeite fast ausschließlich mit "Essigwasser". Ich verwende hierzu Essigessenz (1,20€ bei Aldi oder Lidl) und mische diesen 1:10 mit Wasser (1:5 wäre dann Essig). Damit bekomme ich so ziemlich alles an Unkraut weg. Als meine Bruchsteinmauer wieder einmal komplett grün war, habe ich diese mit Essig (Essigessenz und Wasser im Verhältnis 1:5) und mit einer Bürste abgewaschen. Das war vor 5 Jahren. Da will bis heute nichts grünes mehr nachkommen.

Aber auf geliebte Pflanzen solltest Du dennoch aufpassen. Essig macht keinen Unterschied zwischen Kraut und Un-Kraut.

Am besten machst Du das bei sonnig-warmen Wetter. Dann nimmt das Unkraut/__ Moos etc. den Essig leichter auf und dieser "verbrennt" regelrecht.

Wie gesagt, bei mir funktioniert es und zudem stehe ich sowieso nicht auf die Chemiekeulen.

Grüße, Thomas.

Nachtrag:
Essig greift selbstverständlich auch andere Materialien an (enthält Essigsäure). Diese Säure ist jedoch recht gering konzentriert im Essig vorhanden. Bei allen Materialien, welche Du mit Essigreiniger oder anderen Haushaltsreinigern reinigen kannst, sollte mit dem Essig/Essigwasser nichts passieren. Zur Sicherheit jedoch vorher mal an einer unauffälligen Stelle probieren, das schadet nie.


----------



## Dodi (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Hi Marc,

ich hab's mal in die Gartenecke verschoben.


----------



## hipsu (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Grünnbelag sowie Unkraut kann man auch mit Salzwasser entfernen. Einfach eine Gießkanne mit "warmen bzw. heißen" Wasser nehmen und dort schön Salz rein, besser mehr als zuwenig und dann ab auf die Steine und zwischen die Ritzen wo das Unkraut ist. Das Salz entzieht den Pflanzen Wasser und dadurch gehen sie ein 

MfG Benny


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Nahmt, 

wir benutzen das hier und sind damit bestens zufrieden. Eine Buddel ist recht ergiebig...( wir verdünnen so ca. 1:6 und damit bekommt man ca. 100qm Grünfrei ) kostet unter 10 Euro und beseitigt wirklich nur den Grünbelag und schadet nicht (wie Essig) auch anderen Pflanzen. 
Essig greift zudem auch Kalkhaltiges Gestein an. 

Die Holz Terrassen kann man auch prima mit Schmierseife und Schrubber sauber bekommen.... aber auch da sollte natuerlich nach Möglichkeit nicht die ganze Brühe in den Teich laufen.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Hi,

- also essigwasser stinkt doch bestimmt ne weile 

- es gibt auch Hochdruckreiniger geeignete Platten, kannst dich ja mal schlau machen ob du deine damit behandeln darfst

- ansonsten würd ich einmal gründlich reinigen und dann die platten imprägnieren


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> wir benutzen das hier und sind damit bestens zufrieden.


Genau das hatte ich schon eingesetzt, und auch schon 3 Flaschen leer gemacht.
Ich suche halt nur nach einer günstigen Alternative.


69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> - ansonsten würd ich einmal gründlich reinigen und dann die platten imprägnieren


Eine Imprägnierung habe ich schon besorgt, muss halt erst noch die Steine richtig sauber machen.

Hotrega Poly Imprägnol

Das Zeug müsste Wuzzel eigentlich kennen, evtl. kann er ja mal was dazu sagen, z.B. ob das was taugt und Tipps zur Anwendung, Haltbarkeit, Alternativen etc.?


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Hallo Marc,

was sind denn das überhaupt für Steine auf Deiner Terrasse?
Meinst Du denn, dass der Hochdruckreiniger ihnen wirklich schaden könnte?
Normale Steinplatten müssten doch den Hochdruck aushalten... 

Wir reinigen mit dem Hochdruckreiniger Marmor, Schiefer, Granit und auch Waschbeton-Platten - bisher, ohne Schaden anzurichten.

Also, ich würde sie ruhig mit dem Hochdruckreiniger säubern und dann ggf. imprägnieren.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> was sind denn das überhaupt für Steine auf Deiner Terrasse?


Keine Ahnung wie die genau heißen.
Sehen schon jetzt recht rau aus, bzw. waren sie von Anfang an.
Ich kann ja bei Gelegenheit mal eine Nahaufnahme davon machen.
Ob der Hochdruckreiniger denen schaden könnte? Keine Ahnung!

P.s: Dodi, wie schaffst Du es, dass Deine ganzen Palmen und anderen Pflanzen so gesund aussehen? RESPEKT!


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Das Zeug müsste Wuzzel eigentlich kennen



Nö... sorry... kenn ich nicht und müsste ich nicht kennen.
Ist ja für Steine und ich bin Holzwurm und keine Steinlaus  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Nö... sorry... kenn ich nicht und müsste ich nicht kennen.
> Ist ja für Steine und ich bin Holzwurm und keine Steinlaus


Ich dachte halt weil es auch von Hotrega ist.  - Sorry!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Also ich kärcher alles mit 110-120 bar 

Ich sehe auch bei Natursteinen 0 Probleme (z.B. Granit),..

bei gefärbten Betonsteinen wird durch starkes kärchern die Oberfläche rauer und dadurch jedes Jahr noch anfälliger für grünen Belag,..

PS: Lass erst einmal die Sonne richtig drauf brennen, dann ist ein großer Teil vom grünen Belag ruckzuck von allleine wech...

=> Nachteil vom kärchern,..  danach kann man auch die ganzen Fugen alle neu einsanden ,..
und das dauert 2-3 Wochen bis der Regen den Quarzsand (bei mir) nicht
wieder hochsprizten lässt,..

PPS: Citycobra,.. was macht denn dein  "Grünzeug" im Gartenteich 

mfG, Micha


----------



## Dodi (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Hallo Marc,

das von Dir verlinkte Mittelchen zur Imprägnierung klingt gut - ich würde es an Deiner Stelle mal ausprobieren.
Dann kannst Du ja mal von Deinen Erfahrungen damit berichten und wir davon profitieren? 



> P.s: Dodi, wie schaffst Du es, dass Deine ganzen Palmen und anderen Pflanzen so gesund aussehen? RESPEKT!



Danke Marc , aber alles ist nicht immer sooo gesund und bedarf auch viel Pflege. Ansonsten hilft mir der (ein wenig vorhandene) :gdaumen 
Es gibt übrigens einige Pflanzen, mit denen wir nie Glück haben, die bei uns einfach nicht so wachsen, wie sie sollten - andere gedeihen prächtig. 

Man muss halt 'rausfinden, welche Pflanzen sich im Kleinklima des eigenen Gartens wohlfühlen  - und das bedeutet wiederum ausprobieren und auch Lehrgeld bezahlen...


----------



## CityCobra (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Citycobra,.. was macht denn dein  "Grünzeug" im Gartenteich


Meinst Du jetzt die Pflanzen, oder Algen? 
Also das Wasser sieht zur Zeit  aus.
Nachdem ich den Filter nach der Winterpause wieder in Betrieb genommen hatte, war das Wasser schon innerhalb kürzester Zeit glasklar.
Da sich aber im Randbereich aufgrund der Wasser-Erwärmung einige Algen gebildet hatten, habe ich auch die UV-Lampe in Betrieb genommen.
Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, lief der Filter bis jetzt nur Tagsüber.
Trotzdem ist das Wasser zumindest optisch gesehen völlig OK.
Ich werde den Filter aber wohl bald ständig durchlaufen lassen, auch wenn meine "Regierung" sich damit noch nicht anfreunden konnte.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich werde den Filter aber wohl bald ständig durchlaufen lassen, auch wenn meine "Regierung" sich damit noch nicht anfreunden konnte.



Habe gerade den Hinweis wegen dem Stromverbrauch gelesen,..

tja, der liebe Strom 
Du musst ja aber den Filter durchlaufen lassen, sonst bringt der ja nix,..

Alternativ würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen, z.B. einen Pumpenregler einzubauen,.. dann kannst du ja nachts (von Hand) die Leistung z.B. auf 40% runter regeln,..

oder überlegst dir eine Lösung mit einer sparsammeren zweiten Pumpe,..

Ich habe daher selbst nur eine 45Watt  Pumpe im Dauerlauf...
und das auch für 14.000 Liter...

PS: du deinen Litern,.. falls es dich mal genauer interessiert,.. bei Söll gibt es ja eine "wasserbestimmung" per Pulver,..
http://www.zooundco24.de/tierwissen/artikeldetails.html?artikel=artikel676&no_cache=1
(keine Ahnung, ob die "Chemie" wirklich unkompliziert ist,... aber seinen Wassermenge sollte man ja immer wissen,..)
(hättest ja die  Wasseruhr mitlaufen lassen können)

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*



Starvalley schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite fast ausschließlich mit "Essigwasser".
> Ich verwende hierzu Essigessenz (1,20€ bei Aldi oder Lidl) und mische diesen 1:10 mit Wasser (1:5 wäre dann Essig).
> Damit bekomme ich so ziemlich alles an Unkraut weg.
> Als meine Bruchsteinmauer wieder einmal komplett grün war, habe ich diese mit Essig (Essigessenz und Wasser im Verhältnis 1:5) und mit einer Bürste abgewaschen.
> ...


Update:

Ich habe mir ein paar Pullen ja! Essigreiniger von REWE geholt.
Ein Liter kostet zur Zeit schlappe 65 Cent, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 
Einen Gloria-Drucksprüher hatte ich mir schon vor einigen Tagen besorgt, und so habe ich mich heute bei schönen Wetter ans Werk gemacht...
Auch ich habe ein Gemisch von 1:10 verwendet, und damit meine Terrasse, den Keller-Aufgang, die Garageneinfahrt und noch ein paar weitere Stellen behandelt.
Als ich fertig war sah es so aus als könnte es noch Regnen, ich hoffe allerdings es bleibt noch eine Zeit lang trocken, damit das Zeug schön einwirken kann. 
Ich bin nun mal gespannt ob und wann es Wirkung zeigt.
Sollte es funktionieren ist es eine preiswerte Lösung zu den Profi-Produkten, wobei man allerdings mit dem Essigreiniger aufpassen muss nicht auf empfindliche Oberflächen zu gelangen wie z.B. Marmor etc.
Ich berichte dann später vom Fortschritt...


----------



## kunisteich (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Hallo
Mal ne frage ist jetzt ja schon ne weile her wo du mit dem Essigreiniger gemisch
dein grünbelag entfernt hast.
Wollte nur mal anfragen ob der erfolg auch da war??

Ich hatte nämlich am WE auch die gleiche Idee auf einem Gehweg bei uns im Garten der voll ist mit schachtelhalm.
Dort haben wir auch essigreiniger genommen aber pur!!
und siehe da der Schachtelhalm war nach ca 3-4 std schon welk geworden.
Will jetzt mal die woche abwarten was jetzt noch passiert.
wenn er aber eingeht dann wäre das echt ne sehr günstige alternative zum Gift was ja eh nicht so sehr wirkt.
und es ist auch günsitger als die mittel die es im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Dodi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie Grünbelag entfernen?*

Hallo Kay-Uwe,

ich habe selbst schon Essigreiniger pur gegen Unkraut verwendet.
Leider hilft das nur insofern, das das Laub welk wird, jedoch treiben die meisten
Pflanzen, besonders die mit den "festen" und tiefen Wurzeln, wie z. B. Löwenzahn, nach einiger Zeit wieder aus. 

Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass dies gegen Schachtelhalm wirkt - leider.

Ich bekämpfe seit Jahren "manuell" (sprich Unkrautpulenderweise) so einen kleinen Schachtelhalm, den wir mal im/am Rande eines Biotops hatten. Der kommt immer wieder hoch :crazy, besonders gerne natürlich zwischen anderen Pflanzen, wo man schlecht rankommt...


----------

